# CPC-A seeking entry level position in Tulsa, OK area



## a73leo (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello, my name is Amie. 
I am a newly certified CPC-A. I would like to obtain employment in an entry level position as a medical coder, biller, records tech, receptionist, etc.
I have recenty finished the 600-hour Medical Coding program at Tulsa Tech, with a 4.0 GPA.
I would like to find employment in the Tulsa area, and would also consider the Bartlesville area. 
Please send any resume requests to amie.ratterree@yahoo.com
Thank you , 
Amie Ratterree, CPC-A


----------

